# Many great RV upgrades and improvements



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

Check this site..
RV Mods, Modifications, Upgrades, Tips, and Tech | ModMyRV.com
Frank


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

You've been busy!


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*Hey Art*

We are transplants from San Luis Obispo, Ca. about 26 years ago. We love Idaho. If ya come to visit, you may stay. Primarily, I was an electrical contractor a long time with some other licenses. We have not traveled to your town. I have been told if ya just kick back, with nothing to do, the end comes quickly. Boy do I have a list of work to do. Frank


----------

